# Dura Ace Revamped for 2009?



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi,

Does anyone know any more about the 2009 Dura Ace group? There are quite a few rumblings that there will be electronic and mechanical versions. Of interest to me is the rumour that the STIs will be configured such that the cables will be hidden and the hoods are gonna be more SRAM/Campy like...

Here's some rumblings, more if you search google for "Dura Ace" and 2009.

http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4624&sid=741a9ac226fb42052a6aed97cd9c6a36

Cheers, Shoj


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I was going to respond that the only place I have heard about the hidden cables was at fairwheel, but you already cited it. 

They have been right on a few other "predictions." They seem to have an industry insider who isnt afraid to leak some info


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

Cycling News has this from the Rabobank team mechanics:
Rabobank
[...] Interestingly, the mechanics also mentioned that we should expect a new Dura-Ace groupset sometime this year. When asked if it was the electronic group that a number of Rabobank riders have tested last year, the mechanic shook his head. He did say, however, that the new Dura-Ace levers will finally do away with the protruding shift housings which will finally be concealed under the handlebar tape. Stay tuned...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/jan08/tdu08/tech.php?id=features/tech


----------

